# My drawing of Madison for Kalie (K_lo86)



## EmmaG

Just started this drawing of Madison for Kalie


----------



## EmmaG

Another update


----------



## Tabassco

Can't wait to see when it's done!


----------



## EmmaG

thanks!! unfortunately at the moment Christmas and work are taking up all of my spare time hence no time for drawings. I WILL be doing all of the drawing people have requested so please bear with me


----------



## EmmaG

Just started back with the drawings

Here is an update for Kalie


----------



## vicki

wow, its looking good emma!


----------



## DesnBaby

Aww, that's so cute!


----------



## k_lo86

Isn't she amazing at doing artwork?! I am so excited to have this hung up in the "cats room"!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks again Emma! :worship


----------



## EmmaG

I need to make this drawing quite a bit darker and finish off the chest area, here is an update from yesterday which I didn't have a chance to post


----------



## emma_pen

Its looking amazing!


----------



## allyally

Wow... that is amazing Emma! What do you use? colored pencils?
Very Lovely...... If you ever want to take requests, I'd love one for my furbabies, let me know  No big deal though, i just really love your work.


----------



## EmmaG

allyally, yes I use coloured pencils, some of the artwork I have done is also in pastels.

I will update this thread in a min, with another photo of the progress

I would be more than happy to do a drawing for you, please email me your best, biggest, photos to [email protected]


----------



## EmmaG

going darker


----------



## allyally

awww very lovely!

I just saw another piece you did with pastels with the cat on the leather, very nice  I hadn't really browsed around in this part of the forum until recently, i will for sure look for other work you may have up on here. I will e-mail you some pictures soon! Thank you!!

:love2


----------



## Jimmyness

Beautiful, your very talkented


----------



## k_lo86

I just wanted to show off the AWESOME artistic work of Emma!! She recently finished the artwork she was making for my cat Madison that passed away 7 months ago, it is going to be a great memorial when I get it here. Emma is a miracle worker, I swear!  (I hope you don't mind me posting your final product Emma).


----------



## BoscosMum

That is truly amazing!!! Beautiful! God has given you a gift!


----------



## Katten Minnaar

Wow, its amazing!

And what a lovely memorial for her too

Eva


----------



## cagnes

That's amazing! I'm in awe of Emma's work! :worship 

Has anyone heard from Emma? I noticed that she hasn't been around lately... I hope that all is well with her.


----------

